# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  riscossione in pendenza di giudizio

## fausto

Ciao a tutti.
Un mio cliente ha ricevuto una cartella di pagamento da Equitalia a seguito del mancato pagamento di un avviso bonario.
Premesso che quest'ultimo è un atto non impugnabile a detta della stessa Agenzia delle Entrate (anche se la Cassazione ha previsto la possibilità di impugnazione), avverso la cartella esattoriale è stato fatto ricorso per motivi di fatto (quindi non di vizi propri della cartella) in quanto l'istanza di annullamento in autotutela dell' avviso bonario non ha ricevuto alcun riscontro.
Nei 60gg successivi alla notifica della cartella il ricorso è stato notificato all'AdE e nei successivi 30gg è stato depositato in CT di I° grado.
Una copia del ricorso, completa delle due ricevute di deposito, è stata notificata per conoscenza ad Equitalia.
Fatta questa premessa pongo la seguente domanda:
attualmente qual'è la legislazione in merito alla riscossione in pendenza di giudizio?
E' cambiato qualcosa rispetto a qualche anno fa quando Equitalia notificava un'altra cartella con importi al 50%?
Grazie

----------


## paolab

> Ciao a tutti.
> Un mio cliente ha ricevuto una cartella di pagamento da Equitalia a seguito del mancato pagamento di un avviso bonario.
> Premesso che quest'ultimo è un atto non impugnabile a detta della stessa Agenzia delle Entrate (anche se la Cassazione ha previsto la possibilità di impugnazione), avverso la cartella esattoriale è stato fatto ricorso per motivi di fatto (quindi non di vizi propri della cartella) in quanto l'istanza di annullamento in autotutela dell' avviso bonario non ha ricevuto alcun riscontro.
> Nei 60gg successivi alla notifica della cartella il ricorso è stato notificato all'AdE e nei successivi 30gg è stato depositato in CT di I° grado.
> Una copia del ricorso, completa delle due ricevute di deposito, è stata notificata per conoscenza ad Equitalia.
> Fatta questa premessa pongo la seguente domanda:
> attualmente qual'è la legislazione in merito alla riscossione in pendenza di giudizio?
> E' cambiato qualcosa rispetto a qualche anno fa quando Equitalia notificava un'altra cartella con importi al 50%?
> Grazie

  hai chiesto, intanto, nel ricorso la sospensione della riscossione??
se si: si discuterà in Commissione se ti spetta o no...
se no: chiedila ora
*** 
a parte questo direi che nulla è cambiato (quello che è cambiato è altra cosa: un "normale" accertamento - dallo scorso 1/10/2011 e a decorrere da annualità d'imposta 2007 - è già esecutivo e non serve inviare cartella esattoriale; ma questa è cosa diversa dalla tua)

----------


## revisor

...comunque, preparati anche ad un eventuale sconfitta ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mapellone

> Ciao a tutti.
> Un mio cliente ha ricevuto una cartella di pagamento da Equitalia a seguito del mancato pagamento di un avviso bonario.
> Premesso che quest'ultimo è un atto non impugnabile a detta della stessa Agenzia delle Entrate (anche se la Cassazione ha previsto la possibilità di impugnazione), avverso la cartella esattoriale è stato fatto ricorso per motivi di fatto (quindi non di vizi propri della cartella) in quanto l'istanza di annullamento in autotutela dell' avviso bonario non ha ricevuto alcun riscontro.
> Nei 60gg successivi alla notifica della cartella il ricorso è stato notificato all'AdE e nei successivi 30gg è stato depositato in CT di I° grado.
> Una copia del ricorso, completa delle due ricevute di deposito, è stata notificata per conoscenza ad Equitalia.
> Fatta questa premessa pongo la seguente domanda:
> attualmente qual'è la legislazione in merito alla riscossione in pendenza di giudizio?
> E' cambiato qualcosa rispetto a qualche anno fa quando Equitalia notificava un'altra cartella con importi al 50%?
> Grazie

  In tali casi non viene notificata alcuna cartella aggiuntiva.

----------


## fausto

> ...comunque, preparati anche ad un eventuale sconfitta ...

  perchè dovrei prepararmi ad una socnfitta?

----------


## fausto

> hai chiesto, intanto, nel ricorso la sospensione della riscossione??
> se si: si discuterà in Commissione se ti spetta o no...
> se no: chiedila ora
> *** 
> a parte questo direi che nulla è cambiato (quello che è cambiato è altra cosa: un "normale" accertamento - dallo scorso 1/10/2011 e a decorrere da annualità d'imposta 2007 - è già esecutivo e non serve inviare cartella esattoriale; ma questa è cosa diversa dalla tua)

  mi sembra di aver letto che la percentuale di riscossione in pendenza di giudizio fosse stata ridotta dal 50% al 30% o 33% ....

----------


## revisor

> perchè dovrei prepararmi ad una socnfitta?

  A mio parere, presumo che l'avviso bonario non pagato si riferisse ad una pretesa tributaria ormai definita, qualificabile come un avviso di accertamento o liquidazione; per cui era proponibile l'opposizione all'avviso bonario stesso,(anche se l'AdE afferma il contrario)  con la conseguenza che la cartella emessa non è altro che un intimazione al pagamento, quindi contestabile solo per vizi propri. Non vorrei che il Giudice dichiarasse l'inammissibilità del ricorso contro la cartella emessa proprio in relazione ad un avviso non opposto. Ripeto... è un mio parere, spero che comunque la cosa si risolva positivamente per te  :Smile:

----------


## mapellone

> A mio parere, presumo che l'avviso bonario non pagato si riferisse ad una pretesa tributaria ormai definita, qualificabile come un avviso di accertamento o liquidazione; per cui era proponibile l'opposizione all'avviso bonario stesso,(anche se l'AdE afferma il contrario)  con la conseguenza che la cartella emessa non è altro che un intimazione al pagamento, quindi contestabile solo per vizi propri. Non vorrei che il Giudice dichiarasse l'inammissibilità del ricorso contro la cartella emessa proprio in relazione ad un avviso non opposto. Ripeto... è un mio parere, spero che comunque la cosa si risolva positivamente per te

  La questione circa l'autonoma impugnabilità dell'avviso bonario è tutt'altro che acclarata. A mio parere può tranquillamente impugnare la cartella ed eccepire anche nel merito.  
Ciao...

----------


## fausto

> A mio parere, presumo che l'avviso bonario non pagato si riferisse ad una pretesa tributaria ormai definita, qualificabile come un avviso di accertamento o liquidazione; per cui era proponibile l'opposizione all'avviso bonario stesso,(anche se l'AdE afferma il contrario)  con la conseguenza che la cartella emessa non è altro che un intimazione al pagamento, quindi contestabile solo per vizi propri. Non vorrei che il Giudice dichiarasse l'inammissibilità del ricorso contro la cartella emessa proprio in relazione ad un avviso non opposto. Ripeto... è un mio parere, spero che comunque la cosa si risolva positivamente per te

  Nell'avviso bonario non era indicata al contribuente la possibilità di proporre ricorso...quindi...

----------


## danilo sciuto

La Cassazione sembra aver messo la testa a posto  :Big Grin: 
n. 7344 dell' 11/5/2012  :Smile:

----------


## fausto

> La Cassazione sembra aver messo la testa a posto 
> n. 7344 dell' 11/5/2012

  Avvisi bonari: per la Cassazione sono impugnabili
Secondo la Cassazione, è possibile proporre ricorso contro comunicazioni, anche avvisi bonari, che esprimano una pretesa tributaria
LAgenzia delle Entrate ha espresso più volte il principio secondo cui gli avvisi bonari non sono impugnabili, in quanto, come spiega nella Risoluzione n. 110/E del 22.10.2010, non contengono una pretesa tributaria definita, ma sono solo un semplice invito a fornire chiarimenti in via preventiva. La Cassazione, invece, con sentenza n. 7344 depositata l11 maggio 2012, ha espresso parere contrario a quello dellAgenzia, affermando che, nonostante lelenco tassativo degli atti impugnabili di cui allart. 19, D. Lgs. n. 546/1992, il contribuente può impugnare anche atti diversi da quelli indicati in tale elenco, purché esprimano una compiuta pretesa tributaria, senza necessità di attendere che la stessa si vesta della forma autoritativa propria di uno degli atti elencati.
Fonte: Italia Oggi 
Scusami Danilo,
l'avviso bonario quindi "può"(!) essere impugnato, non "deve"; se non viene impugnato si può impugnare successivamente la cartella senza correre il rischio di vedersi opporre l'inammissibilità del ricorso.
Eppoi sarebbe paradossale, nel mio caso specifico,che l'AdE nelle controdeduzioni neghi il proprio parere sostenendo quello della Cassazione solo per far respingere il ricorso.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Eppoi sarebbe paradossale, nel mio caso specifico,che l'AdE nelle controdeduzioni neghi il proprio parere sostenendo quello della Cassazione solo per far respingere il ricorso.

  E ti pare niente?  :Cool: 
Più che paradossale, io direi astuto.  :Wink:

----------


## fausto

> E ti pare niente? 
> Più che paradossale, io direi astuto.

  Secondo me il giudice non può dichiarare inammissibile il ricorso in quanto nell'avviso bonario non è indicata al contribuente la possibilità di presentare ricorso in C.T.
il tutto va contro lo Statuto del Contribuente!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Secondo me il giudice non può dichiarare inammissibile il ricorso in quanto nell'avviso bonario non è indicata al contribuente la possibilità di presentare ricorso in C.T.

  Ancora peggio!!  :Big Grin: 
Questa mancata indicazione sarebbe un motivo di annullamento degli avvisi bonari !! 
Dalle notizie quotidiane di stamattina (a cui ti consiglio di iscriverti):
"La recente sentenza n. 7344 (dell'11 maggio scorso) della Cassazione ha aperto nuovi orizzonti nel contenzioso tributario, in quanto ammette che l'avviso bonario è atto autonomamente impugnabile, nonostante il parere contrario dell'Agenzia delle Entrate. 
Le prospettive di questa sentenza possono essere importanti perchè, con questa nuova imposta giurisprudenziale, bisognerebbe valutare nuove opzioni e nuove strategie processuali, in quanto il contribuente potrebbe contestare fin dall'inizio l'azione del Fisco. *Inoltre è probabile che i modelli di avviso bonario in circolazione non siano più adeguati alle esigenze in quanto, essendo atto impugnabile, l'avviso bonario dovrebbe presentare tutti i crismi formali (notifica e contenuto) di tali atti, cosa che al momento non avviene.* 
Continuate a seguirci per scoprire tutte le novità..."

----------


## fausto

> Ancora peggio!! 
> Questa mancata indicazione sarebbe un motivo di annullamento degli avvisi bonari !! 
> Dalle notizie quotidiane di stamattina (a cui ti consiglio di iscriverti):
> "La recente sentenza n. 7344 (dell'11 maggio scorso) della Cassazione ha aperto nuovi orizzonti nel contenzioso tributario, in quanto ammette che l'avviso bonario è atto autonomamente impugnabile, nonostante il parere contrario dell'Agenzia delle Entrate. 
> Le prospettive di questa sentenza possono essere importanti perchè, con questa nuova imposta giurisprudenziale, bisognerebbe valutare nuove opzioni e nuove strategie processuali, in quanto il contribuente potrebbe contestare fin dall'inizio l'azione del Fisco. *Inoltre è probabile che i modelli di avviso bonario in circolazione non siano più adeguati alle esigenze in quanto, essendo atto impugnabile, l'avviso bonario dovrebbe presentare tutti i crismi formali (notifica e contenuto) di tali atti, cosa che al momento non avviene.* 
> Continuate a seguirci per scoprire tutte le novità..."

  certo che ci sarà da ridere in udienza semmai l'AdE, uniformandosi alle pronunce della Cassazione, dovesse chiedere al giudice l'inammissibilità del ricorso a seguito della mancata impugnazione dell'avviso bonario quando l'AdE stessa ha sempre affermato che l'avviso bonario è un atto non impugnabile...non penso che cadranno in una contraddizione simile!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> certo che ci sarà da ridere in udienza semmai l'AdE, uniformandosi alle pronunce della Cassazione, dovesse chiedere al giudice l'inammissibilità del ricorso a seguito della mancata impugnazione dell'avviso bonario quando l'AdE stessa ha sempre affermato che l'avviso bonario è un atto non impugnabile...non penso che cadranno in una contraddizione simile!

  Io penso di sì, visto che sarebbe una contraddizione che farebbero loro vincere il ricorso...  :Cool:

----------


## fausto

> Io penso di sì, visto che sarebbe una contraddizione che farebbero loro vincere il ricorso...

  chi vivrà vedrà...ti terrò aggiornato!

----------


## fausto

Avvisi bonari: lAgenzia resta nella sua posizione
Con un comunicato stampa, lAgenzia delle Entrate si dissocia dalla sentenza della Cassazione che sosteneva limpugnabilità degli avvisi bonari 
Dopo la clamorosa sentenza n. 7344/2012 della Cassazione, la quale affermava la possibilità di impugnare gli avvisi bonari (comunicazioni di irregolarità), lAgenzia delle Entrate chiarisce la propria posizione con un comunicato stampa pubblicato ieri 23 maggio 2012. In particolare, lAgenzia delle Entrate conferma la propria adesione allorientamento prevalente della giurisprudenza di legittimità, ribadito dalle sentenze della Cassazione n. 16293/2007 e n. 16428/2007, secondo cui è esclusa limpugnabilità degli avvisi bonari, con i quali si invitano i contribuenti a fornire eventuali dati o elementi non considerati o valutati erroneamente in sede di liquidazione delle dichiarazioni. Gli Uffici, pertanto, continueranno a sostenere linammissibilità dei ricorsi eventualmente proposti contro gli avvisi bonari.

----------

